# Who doesn't love Toucans?



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 10, 2014)

One from my recent trip to Costa Rica. I never get tired of seeing this spectacular species. They are just so cool!

Would have loved to have my new 7D Mark II for this trip. But I'll be giving it a good field test in Cuba in a few weeks. If you are interested you can see my preliminary review - http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon7DmarkIISetupReviewandSettings.html


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice shots!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 10, 2014)

Lovely colourful birds that you've shot!


----------



## Besisika (Nov 10, 2014)

Indeed, who doesn't love the toucans?
Nice piece of work. Thanks for sharing.


----------

